# Tackle - termen din fotbal



## gatta

Buna ziua!

"Tackle" e un termen folosit in fotbal: e vorba de "interceptarea" mingii de catre un alt jucator prin deposedarea adversarului.

Cunoaste cineva un termen specific in romana pentru cuvantul englez "tackle"?

Exemplu:
Excellent tackle 

Traducere:
Interceptare excelenta ?

Va multumesc pentru sugestii!


----------



## gatta

Revin la intrebarea pusa mai inainte, cu anumite precizari.

Exista mai multe metode de interceptare a mingii prin deposedarea adversarului :
-din fata
-din lateral
-prin alunecare etc.

Pentru traducerea mea, voi folosi termenul generic "Interceptare" care este suficient pentru redarea sensului in romana, in cazul de fata.


----------



## farscape

*Interceptare* nu mi se pare cuvântul potrivit, mai degrabă *deposedare*, pentru că termenul "tackle" implică o acţiune fizică împotriva adversarului având ca scop obţinerea balonului. Mai mult in fotbalul american, tackle este echivalentul placajului din rugby.

(Despre fotbal - FIFA):

"The primary purposes of tackling is to disposses an opponent of the ball, to stop the player from gaining ground towards goal or to stop them from carrying out what they intend. " (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tackle_(football_move))

Later,


----------



## gatta

Multumesc pentru parere *Farscape*!

Cred si eu ca ai dreptate si voi corija traducerea mea... 

Mingea poate fi recuperata prin interceptarea unei pase sau, prin deposedarea adversarului etc... "deposedarea" implicand, intr-adevar, actiunea fizica impotriva adversarului...


----------



## OldAvatar

*TACKLE TECL/* _s. n._ deposedare neregulamentară de  minge a adversarului la fotbal, rugbi etc., acționând asupra acestuia cu  piciorul, cu capul, cu genunchii, cu pieptul, prin acroșaj etc.;  tackling.  (< engl. _tackle_)

Eu cred că poți folosi _tackle_ fără niciun fel de probleme.


----------



## ewie

*Semnele diacritice și de punctuație*

Suntem un forum academic și prin urmare folosirea semnelor diacritice și de punctuație nu este opțională (regula 11).

În cazul în care nu aveți tastatura românească instalată, puteți folosi literele cu semne diacritice de deasupra ferestrei unde scrieți mesajele în mod obișnuit. Nu trebuie decât să apăsați pe ele pentru a le insera în text. Diacriticele sunt vizibile:
- în pagina unde începeți un fir nou, în partea din dreapta-sus a meniului de alegere a fontului, mărimii etc.
- în pagina de răspuns (în loc să apăsați "Post Quick Reply" apăsați "Go Advanced" pentru a vă compune mesajele)


----------



## farscape

OldAvatar said:


> *TACKLE TECL/* _s. n._ deposedare neregulamentară de  minge a adversarului la fotbal, rugbi etc., acționând asupra acestuia cu  piciorul, cu capul, cu genunchii, cu pieptul, prin acroșaj etc.;  tackling.  (< engl. _tackle_)
> 
> Eu cred că poți folosi _tackle_ fără niciun fel de probleme.



Salut OldAvatar,

Mă bucur să mai schimbăm o vorbă 

Unde ai găsit definiţia pentru "*tackle*" în română? Mi se  pare interesant/curios că menţionează _neregulamentar_ ca fiind o  caracteristică a acestei manevre (nu e cazul).

Eu unul sunt pentru evitarea "importului" de cuvinte noi din alte limbi,  când nu este absolut necesar. Şi aici nu cred că este cazul, putem  folosi intercepţie, talonaj, deposedare, şamd. adică putem să lucrăm cu  ce  există deja in vocabularul fotbalistic.

Faptul că _tackle_ există într-un dicţionar (ul găsesc in DEX 98 şi  nici in dexonline.ro) nu prea e îmbucurător.

Later,


----------



## OldAvatar

farscape said:


> Unde ai găsit definiţia pentru "*tackle*" în română? Mi se  pare interesant/curios că menţionează _neregulamentar_ ca fiind o  caracteristică a acestei manevre (nu e cazul).



Salut,

Sunt de acord, un _tackle _poate fi atât regulamentar cât și neregulamentar.
Sursa (pt. această definiție) este:
[MDN] _Marele dicționar de neologisme,_ Florin Marcu,         Editura Saeculum, 2000       

Cu bine

PS: Cuvântul este deja foarte uzitat, mai ales la fotbal, în principal în forma _tackling_.


----------

